
Danish Court Transcript authorizing blocking of copyright infringing URLs [pdf] - bryanrasmussen
https://rettighedsalliancen.dk/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Frederiksberg-District-Court-RA-v-TDC-5-December-2017-Popcorn-Time-EN.pdf
======
bryanrasmussen
I was redirected to this when I tried to go to Opensubtitles.org, why did I
want to go there? I wanted to bring a POC I developed a long time back up to
date, the idea being that you can search for text in the subtitles and find
the parts of the movie it was in and set the video forward to that part.
Luckily I can of course get around the problem, but I thought it might be
interesting for HN.

